# Stowa Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just as there are loads of modern automatics and manuals with the same ETA movements within them, there are loads of watches with the same LIP and ESA electric movements. Since I can't (and don't want to :lol: ) buy them all, I'll have to be selective.

I don't know anything about Stowa...although I do like the modern Stowa watches that some on this forum own. Bought this one because it has "Stowa" on the dial and I thought _quality_, but, in truth, this is no better than the Benrus / Belforte watches housing the same movement --- a French-made LIP R184. Strange that a Germany company should use this movement rather than the German-made Junghans Dato-Cron (600.11) of the same period.

Just finished tidying it up over Xmas.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks lovely Paul.

It looks to be in great condition. How much cleaning up did you have to do?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> That looks lovely Paul.
> 
> It looks to be in great condition. How much cleaning up did you have to do?


Thanks Rob.

Not too much really. The movement was fine and just needed cleaning, lubricating and regulating... the s/steel case was also OK but I did clean and polish it a little, same with cystal. The dial is not as clean as it looks in the photo, but not much I can do about that. The lume had fallen out of the hands, so I re-did those.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch Paul, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lovely, just lovely...

A very fine cleanup.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent - love the height of the hour markers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Robert said:


> Excellent - love the height of the hour markers


nice watch that paul cant be to many stowas about


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent - love the height of the hour markers
> ...


Thanks Ken....certainly the only _Stowa Electric_ I've seen....although Neal (Flasharry) has a rare _Stowa Seatime_ containing the same movement.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Finally found a picture of Neal's Seatime:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul - I absolutely love that! :notworthy: ...many many congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great new addition Paul. Here is a wrist shot of mine, was only wearing it yesterday



















only other one of these is in the Stowa Museum


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks very nice Paul :thumbsup:


----------

